# Storia della Confederations Cup



## Blu71 (7 Maggio 2013)

La prima Confederations Cup (che ancora non si chiamava così) si è svolta nel 1992 in Arabia Saudita, dove si svolsero anche le 2 edizioni successive, nel 1995 e nel 1997. La prima edizione fu vinta dall' Argentina che quindi si aggiudicò la "King Fahd Cup", così chiamata in onore del re e primo ministro dell'Arabia Saudita che aveva ideato il torneo. 
Alla prima edizione oltre all'Argentina parteciparono Stati Uniti d'America, Costa d'Avorio e Arabia Saudita. 

Le squadre salirono, per la seconda edizione nel 1995, a 6 suddivise in 2 gironi da 3. La seconda edizione fu vinta dalla Danimarca, nella finale contro l'Argentina (2-0).

La terza edizione nel1997 fu organizzata direttamente dalla FIFA e le partecipanti divennero 8, divise in due gironi da quattro. 
L'edizioni fu vinta dal Brasile di Romário, con 6 reti (3 per tempo) in finale all'Australia. 

L'edizione del 1999 fu vinta dei padroni di casa del Messico contro il Brasile per 4-3.

L'edizione del 2001 si svolse in Corea del Sud e Giappone come prova generale dei mondiali dell'anno successivo organizzati proprio da quei due paesi. 
Nel 2001 Francia in finale sconfisse il Giappone 1-0.

Nel 2003 il torneo si svolse in Francia che si aggiudicò il torneo sconfiggendo in finale il Camerun.
Nel corso dell'edizione 2003 si consumò la tragedia della morte improvvisa del camerunense Marc-Vivien Foé durante la semifinale Colombia-Camerun.

L'edizione del 2005 si tenne in Germania ed a trionfare furono nuovamente i brasiliani, vittoriosi per 4-1 sui rivali dell'Argentina. Protagonista di quell'edizione fu Adriano, capocannoniere con 5 gol. Terzi arrivarono i padroni di casa della Germania, che batterono nella finale per il 3º/4º posto il Messico.

Da questa edizione in poi, la FIFA ha stabilito che la Confederations Cup si svolgesse ogni 4 anni, sempre nell'anno precedente la Coppa del Mondo, e sempre nella nazione ospitante il Mondiale l'anno successivo.

All'ultima edizione nel 2009 svoltasi in Sudafrica hanno partecipato per la prima volta l'Iraq, l'Italia e la Spagna. Il torneo venne vinto in finale dal solito Brasile contro gli Stati Uniti (3-2). 
Capocannoniere di quell'edizione fu Luís Fabiano, autore di 5 reti.

Una curiosità: nessuna nazione ha mai vinto consecutivamente la Confederations Cup e il Campionato mondiale di calcio. 



Albo d'oro 
2009 Brasile 
2005 Brasile 
2003 Francia 
2001 Francia 
1999 Messico 
1997 Brasile 
1995 Danimarca 
1992 Argentina 


Squadre partecipanti all'edizione 2013


1 Brasile -Nazione organizzatrice
2 Spagna-Vincitrice del campionato mondiale di calcio 2010
3 Giappone -Vincitrice della Coppa delle nazioni asiatiche 2011
4 Messico -Vincitrice della CONCACAF Gold Cup 2011
5 Uruguay -Vincitrice della Copa América 2011
6 Tahiti -Vincitrice della Coppa delle nazioni oceaniane 2012
7 Italia - Finalista del campionato europeo di calcio 2012
8 Nigeria -Vincitrice della Coppa delle Nazioni Africane 2013


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Maggio 2013)

dobbiamo vincerla...adesso è diventata importante e carina questa Competizione


----------

